# My first cp market



## DelightSociety (Mar 29, 2009)

Yesterday I had my first go at selling my cp soaps. I almost didn't do the market because I was sure I wouldn't have enough soaps but at the last minute decided to do it anyway. I'd been doing DWCP fo a bit and had others fully cured so armed with 280+ soaps and 80+ bath bombs I gave it a go.

Well, all last year my kids style crafty markets have been pretty poor and I''ve not been doing very well. But this time, we were run off our feet. We ran out of bags, cards, newsletters and samples. Mum had to run around and buy us 100 bags and we ran out of those too, it was insane.

This is whats left:






Yay!!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 29, 2009)

*x*

Woohoooo!!!

what a resounding success!!!    i'm happy for you, congrats!

monet


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, way to go!


----------



## starduster (Mar 29, 2009)

*Congatulations*

Congrats.
That is music to my ears. :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

That is fantastic!  How great does that feel?!?!


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent!  Isn't it the best feeling?  Congratulations  

Tanya


----------



## DelightSociety (Mar 30, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> That is fantastic!  How great does that feel?!?!



It feels great. My mum actually said she was disapointed when I said I was doing the market because I'd done so badly at that market twice before (with my arts and crafts) and she thought I was wasting my time and money.

I finally feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 31, 2009)

hip,hip,horraaay for you. love it.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Good for you to take that chance again - I hope you keep going - and by the way those soaps are gorgeous!


----------



## honor435 (May 20, 2009)

cool, you could sell your soap for more than 3$ they are nice!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 20, 2009)

That is brilliant!!  I really like that pink soap to! heh Good job! *thumbs up* I hope I do that good when I get to sellin haha


----------

